# WD Red 8 TB. Klackerndes Geräusch???



## Edgecution (1. Oktober 2017)

*WD Red 8 TB. Klackerndes Geräusch???*

Hallo,

ja es geht hierbei um eine HDD. 

Also ich würde gerne von meiner 3 TB HDD aufrüsten, da diese nach 5 Jahren nun einfach voll ist. Auch ist sie mir irgendwie zu laut, daher würde ich sie gerne ganz leer machen und dann weg damit.
Um für die nächsten 5-10 Jahre genug Platz zu haben, suche ich nun eine neue Platte ab 5 TB bis 8 TB jenachdem, ob es da gute Modelle gibt. 

Preislich dachte ich an 220€ +- ein paar.

Hauptsächlich soll die Platte leise sein, da meine derzeitige WD Green (2011) irgendwie mit ABSTAND das lauteste im PC ist und IMMER zu hören ist. Da ich mir gerade einen (fast) Silent PC baue.
Speichern soll sie Medien und Spiele. Für Windows habe ich eine 500GB SSD.

Bei Chip habe ich einen Test gelesen aber da behandeln die nur Lesen / Schreiben getestet wird und nix von Lautstäke etc. steht.

Dann bei Geizhalz mal nach Beliebtheit sortiert und dabei ist mir: Seagate Archive HDD v2 8TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ins Auge gefallen aber ganz sicher kann man sich bei so einer Auswahl ja auch nicht sein.

Gibt es vielleicht "Geheimtipps" oder Ratschläge? :p

*UPDATE SIEHE LETZTE SEITE SORRY *


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Die Platten unterscheiden sich in ihrer Leistung allesamt kaum noch. Unterschiede gibts in den Punkten:
- Drehzahl (5400 oder 7200)
- Luft- oder Heliumfüllung
- PMR oder SMR

Die von dir gewählte ist eine SMR Platte. Die bietet viel Speicher für wenig Geld, ist aber in manchen Situationen sehr sehr langsam (weil bei SMR oftmal alte Daten neu geschrieben werden müssen wenn im Sektor was geändert wird) - und nebenbei nicht besonders leise. Wenns ne reine Archivplatte ist ist das kein Problem, als "Arbeitsplatte" taugt sowas aber nicht. Dafür bräuchte man ne PMR-Platte, die entsprechend etwas teurer ist - gibts aber dann auch in sehr sparsam und leise durch Helium (Western Digital WD Red 8TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD80EFZX) - ComputerBase)


----------



## NuVirus (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Bin aktuell auch auf der Suche nach ner ähnlichen Platte da ich mal ein paar kleinere Platten aus dem PC zwecks besserer Lautstärke verbannen will.
Ich suche eigentlich eine Platte die relativ leise ist ohne komplett in der Performance einbricht wenn man mal Games auf Steam oder so runterladen will und meine 2 500GB SSDs von denen eine ua.  fürs Betriebssystem ist nicht mehr ausreichend sind.
Größe mindestens 4TB eher so Richtung 8TB.

Ansonsten primär zur Datenablage da hat sich inzwischen einiges angesammelt über die Jahre, die wichtigsten Dinge werden natürlich regelmäßig auf ne Externe gesichert.

Wäre da aus deiner Sicht die Red geeignet?

Hier findet man zumindest mal ne grobe Übersicht über die Performance von relativ vielen Platten, leider nix zur Lautstärke.
Vergleich: SATA-Festplatten 3,5 Zoll im Test - CHIP


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Wobei ich für Spiele eher noch eine extra Platte/SSD verbauen würde. 

Die WD Red ist vor allem für Daten geeignet. Ich hab dafür eine WD Red 2TB.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Will halt eigl möglichst wenig Platten in Zukunft im System haben, auf der Platte würden eher die unwichtigeren Games wandern wenn ich dann was aktiv spiele kann ich es immer noch auf die SSD verschieben wenn es zu langsam lädt.

Gibt es denn wirklich keine vernünftige Allround Platte?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Die neuen 5400UPM-REDs von WD sind schon sehr leise (im Leerlauf im geschlossenen gehäuse quasi unhörbar) und für so langsam drehende Platten auch flott. Nur ist die 8TB-Version eben nicht ganz günstig.

Ich würde die schon als Allround-Platte bezeichnen... sie ist schnell, leise, sparsam, kühl. Nur hat das eben seinen Preis im 8+TB-Segment.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Hab mal noch paar raus gesucht, die schon genante Red mit drin:

Die Iron Wolf scheint nen Stück schneller zu sein laut Chip Vergleich und etwas billiger, wäre die Frage wie sehr man die aus nem gedämmten Gehäuse - hab sozusagen das große Fractal R4.

Aber wahrscheinlich wird es eher die Red sollte für die Anwendung eigl ausreichend sein und dann zahlt man halt etwas für die Lautstärke, eignet sich im Zweifelsfall mal auch gut um später damit mal ne NAS aufzubauen.
Macht es jetzt eigl nen Unterschied ob man die Red oder Purple nimmt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Macht es jetzt eigl nen Unterschied ob man die Red oder Purple nimmt?



In der täglichen Praxis nicht wirklich. Die Laufwerke unterscheiden sich nur in den Controllerroutinen etwas da die angepeilten Anwendungsbereiche andere sind (die Purple zielt eher auf stabile sequentielle Datenraten (Videoüberwachung), die Red eher auf zufälligere Zugriffe (NAS)).
Den Unterschied bemerkt ein normaler Nutzer nicht.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

da der Preis pro Gigabyte nur leicht höher ist macht es ggf. Sinn sich direkt die 10TB Red zu holen?

Laut Geizhals hat die 10TB den doppelten Cache und Verbraucht sogar weniger gerade im Leerlauf, sofern man den Angaben trauen kann.
Produktvergleich Western Digital WD Red 8TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD80EFZX), Western Digital WD Red 10TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD100EFAX) - ComputerBase

Edit: hier mal noch das offizielle Specs Sheet von der WD Seite:
https://www.wdc.com/content/dam/wdc/website/downloadable_assets/deu/spec_data_sheet/2879-800002.pdf

@TE die Red gibts als 6TB Variante in deinem Preisbereich scheint aber im Leerlauf 25db statt 20 zu haben.
Western Digital WD Red 6TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*



NuVirus schrieb:


> die Red gibts als 6TB Variante in deinem Preisbereich scheint aber im Leerlauf 25db statt 20 zu haben.


Ja, die 6er ist lauter als die 8er und die 10er - was daran liegt dass in der 6er Luft drin ist und in den 8er/10er Helium.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Was machst Du, wenn 10TB von heute auf morgen den Geist aufgeben?


----------



## fotoman (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*



NuVirus schrieb:


> da der Preis pro Gigabyte nur leicht höher ist macht es ggf. Sinn sich direkt die 10TB Red zu holen?


Da der TO mind. 5 TB möchte, würde ich ihm dringend zwei 5 TB Platten empfehlen (oder auch zwei größere). Das Vorgehen, das er beschreibt, liest sich weder danach, dass auf der Platte nur unwichtigs Spiele gespeichert sind noch, dass es von den Daten (die jetzt ja länger aufgehoben werden sollen) ein Backup existiert.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was machst Du, wenn 10TB von heute auf morgen  den Geist aufgeben?


Das selbe, was er jetzt mit den 3TB auch  tun würde. Einmal kurz ärgern und dann neu mit dem Sammeln beginnen. Mit  Pech gibt es vorher hier im Forum noch einen Hilferuf, wie er die Daten  doch noch retten könnte.

Aber vieleicht sind ja die ganzen Daten bereits in der unbegrenzten Cloud, dann genügt zu Hause eine Platte.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Also ich persönlich sichere die mir wichtigen Daten nochmal extra auf externen Platten, die wirklich wichtigen sogar in doppelter Ausführung.

Vorteil der 8 oder 10TB Platte wäre halt das man alle bisherigen Platten rausschmeißen kann und halt nen leiseres System erhält.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was machst Du, wenn 10TB von heute auf morgen den Geist aufgeben?



Ich kaufe sie neu und kopiere die Daten wieder von der zweiten 10TB-Platte die alles gespiegelt enthält:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Welche 10TB Platte hast du dir denn geholt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Das sind HGST HE10 Serverplatten. Die sind für den Einsatzzweck hier nicht geeignet weil sie laut sind. Also WIRKLICH laut.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Was haltet ihr eigl von der Seagate Iron Wolf, scheint zwar durch die 7200rpm lauter als die Red zu sein, aber denkt ihr das die aus nem gedämmten Gehäuse raus stört?

Produktvergleich Western Digital WD Red 10TB, Seagate IronWolf NAS HDD 7TB, Western Digital WD Red 8TB, Seagate IronWolf NAS HDD 10TB, Seagate IronWolf NAS HDD 6TB, Seagate IronWolf NAS HDD 8TB | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Was dich stört und was nicht ist weniger von der absoluten DB-Zahl abhängig als von deinem subjektiven Empfinden und deiner Umgebung.

Eine meiner HGST-Platten ist sicherlich so laut wie 10 WD Red zusammen. Stört mich aber nicht denn wenn ich nicht arbeite (und etwa nen Film schaue oder so) sind die Platten aus und wenn ich arbeite (oder zocke^^) hab ichn Kopfhörer aufn Ohren dass sie ruhig knattern können.
Auch die ART des Geräusches ist wichtig. Manche hören das leise Surren beim Nichtstun erst gar nicht, manche hörens aber es stört sie nicht, wieder andere empfinden das Laufgeräusch als störendes pfeifen. Welcher Typ du bist und ob das geräusch einer HDD in deinen Umgebungsparametern dich stört oder nicht können wir dir naturgemäß nicht beantworten.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

ok aber wäre jetzt eigl ne gute Platte die man mal testen kann oder vom PLV?


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigl von der Seagate Iron Wolf,


Die Saegates rappeln fast alle, meine 2TB auch.
Die leisesten Konsumerplatten sind Samsung, HGST und WD; in dieser Reihenfolge.
Samsung hatte Flüssiglager, die hat man gar nicht gehört.
Die haben die Festplattensparte aber abgegeben.

HGST ist auch sehr leise, da muß man schon das Ohr dranhalten, um etwas zu hören.

WD ist etwas lauter, meiner Meinung nach sind die Platten mit 7200U/min hörbar, aber nicht störend.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Ok ich glaub ich muss mir meine Platten mal einzeln anhören^^

Hab ja sowohl alte Samsung 1TB da als auch ne 4TB Seagate sowie WD in meinen externen^^

Kann jemand ne perfomantere als die Red empfehlen die im Idealfall günstigere Platte empfehlen ab 4TB die vom Geräusch her in Ordnung ist?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> HGST ist auch sehr leise, da muß man schon das Ohr dranhalten, um etwas zu hören.



Vorsicht vor den Pauschalisierungen über den Hersteller. HGST beispielsweise hat Festplatten die extrem leise sind und andere Modelle die extrem laut sind.
Wenn ich was auf meine Platten schreibe kannste auch das Ohr dranhalten um was zu hören - aber an die Tür zum Nachbarraum... reicht locker.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Jo die WD Red Pro ist ja z.B. auch wesentlich lauter von den db Angaben her also Hersteller ist wie bei Netzteilen kann man nix pauschal sagen


----------



## Edgecution (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Also ich würde mir nun einfach die Western Digital WD Red 8TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland holen, ist zwar teurer als gedacht aber ich habe in den letzten 2 Monaten 2xxx€ für die Kiste ausgegeben, dann soll es hier nicht scheitern. Lieber einmal richtig und dann 5 Jahre ruhe. 

Habe mir also mal die Bewertungen zur Platte durchgelesen und die Leute dort reden alle von NAS(?). Also ich brauche die Platte halt als Datengrab und dort sollen auch meine Spiele drauf, die ja immer größer werden... ist die dafür überhaupt gedacht? Check ich grad nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Die Platte kann alles, keine Sorge.

Die "RED" Serie von WD ist von der Philosophie her für NAS-Systeme gedacht (was technisch zum Beispiel bedeutet, dass sie durch Vibrationssensoren auch gut in Racks arbeiten können in denen viele HDDs übereinander gestapelt sind), kann aber natürlich auch in jedem normalen Desktop-PC genutzt werden.


----------



## NuVirus (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Gerade hier einen recht interessanten Test gefunden:
5x 8TB NAS HDDs von HGST, Seagate und Western Digital im Vergleich – Techtest

Schau ich mir gerade mal an


----------



## Edgecution (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Aufgrund des tests werde ich wohl doch die Seagate IronWolf NAS HDD 8TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nehmen. Hat bessere Power aber ist dafür ~5db (lt Geizhalz) lauter. Im Test meinte die Person aber, da sind alle gleich laut.


----------



## NuVirus (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Also die Iron Wolf hab ich aber rausgelesen ist trotzdem die lauteste.

Ich fand die HSGT interessant als Allrounder, hab aber auch nen User bericht zur 6TB gefunden der sagt ist doch auch relativ laut beim Zugriff


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Gerade hier einen recht interessanten Test gefunden:
> 5x 8TB NAS HDDs von HGST, Seagate und Western Digital im Vergleich – Techtest
> 
> Schau ich mir gerade mal an



Uff... da lese ich im Test "Am leisesten ist die Seagate Archive". Das erschreckt mich jetzt ein wenig.
Die genannte Seagate Archive 8TB hatte ich in doppelter Ausführung selbst im PC bis vor einiger Zeit und die war zwar jetzt nicht laut aber deutlich lauter as ihre 4TB-WDRED-Vorgänger (die noch immer im PC meiner Frau rennen). Wenn das die leiseste Platte im Test war kann ich eigentlich für mich subjektiv nur noch sagen dann sind die Platten alle laut. 

Die HGST 10TB die ich jetzt habe ist nochmal deutlich lauter (wobei ich das ja wusste und es bei Serverplatten auch wurscht ist wie die knattern), dennoch war die ArchiveHDD die lauteste Consumer-HDD die ich je hatte. Wenn die im Test die leistete gewesen sein soll dann gute Nacht


----------



## NuVirus (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

hab grad zeitgleich über deinem Post noch was geschrieben.

Ist die HGST 10TB die gleiche Serie wie im Test oder ne andere?


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ist die HGST 10TB die gleiche Serie wie im Test oder ne andere?



Eine andere.
Die im Test ist das Desktop-Modell, ich hab die Server-Variante. Einfachstes Unterscheidungsmerkmal: Desktop --> 1 Million Stunden MTBF, Server --> 2,5 Millionen Stunden MTBF.
Ich hab die da (ist auch selbstbewusst angegeben mit 36 db... die hat sie auch ): 10TB & 8TB Helium Hard Drive | Ultrastar He10 | HGST


----------



## NuVirus (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

War ja schon dran eine der HGST NAS HDDs zu bestellen bin dann aber auf folgende Bewertung gestoßen: mein kleiner Geigerzähler:
HGST NAS Internal Drive Kit 8TB HDD 7200rpm SATA 128MB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Auszug:
[FONT=&quot]Okay, zurück zum Punkt:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Im Großen und Ganzen gibt es bei der Platte fast nichts zu meckern, nur dass sie beim Lesezugriff klingt wie ein Geigerzähler, präzise ausgedrückt, man hört die 7200U/min der HGST NAS 8TB sehr deutlich und das könnte so einige Leute stören.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dazu kommt noch, dass diese HDD sehr deutlich auf PC-Gehäuse mit Qualitätstechnischen Defiziten, also nicht oder schlecht entkoppelte Festplattenkäfige, aufmerksam macht.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Die Schwingungen übertragen sich auf das Gehäuse und dieses dröhnt dann vor sich hin.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ich weiß immer noch nicht, ob ich das gut finden soll oder nicht, denn ich habe heute 5 Stunden den Festplattenkäfig + Einschubschienen peinlichst genau entkoppelt, also wieder mal des Herstellers Job gemacht (Coolermaster).[/FONT]


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Ich halte normalerweise wenig von amazon-Bewertungen aber in dem Falle hat der Bewerter leider Recht, das ist wirklich so.


----------



## NuVirus (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Bin da auch sehr vorsichtig das hängt dann immer so bisschen davon ab wie gut bzw. fachlich korrekt die Bewertung insgesamt geschrieben ist.

Was ich noch in Erwägung gezogen hab, vll sogar die WD Red 10TB zu nehmen hab da Tests gefunden und die ist von der Performance her nen schneller als die 8TB Variante, also denke mal das wäre dann ne noch etwas bessere Allround Platte für Silent PCs wenn nur der Preis nicht wäre^^


----------



## Tenferenzu (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Hallo,

Bei mir werden auch mal wieder 2 Festplatten fällig. Gedacht habe ich an 2x6TB oder 2x8TB, 2x4TB würde aber zur not auch gehen falls sich mit 8 oder 6 TB nichts findet.
Grundsätzlich muss ich sagen, ich bin Österreicher, also kann ich bei Mindfactory und Co. nicht bestellen da es bei uns eine Festplattensteuer gibt, daher kommen für mich eigentlich nur 'unser' Cyberport, Mediamarkt, Alternate oder halt das gute alte Amazon in Frage  [Wenn ich die Preise auf Mindfactory sehe werde ich ganz grün vor Neid ... ]

Momentan verwende ich in meinem Hauptrechner 1x3TB WDBlue als Arbeitsplatte und 1xWDRed als Backupplatte, damit bin ich bis jetzt eigentlich auch ausgekommen, nur in Zeiten wo der Digitale Müllberg immer größer wird möchte man mit einem Einkauf auch gerne mal wieder 2-3Jahre Ruhe haben. 

Anforderungen:
-> Angenehm leise (lauter als die WDBlue sollte sie nicht sein), der Rechner steht im Schlafzimmer und läuft 24/7
-> Wenn möglich etwas schneller als die WDBlue da sie doch eine ziemliche Krücke sein kann wenns mal ums einlsesen größerer Datenmengen geht (ev ne Purple oder ne HGST 7200er?)
-> "Normales" P/L Verhältnis (Die ganz billigen Archive Drives von Seagate und die Platin ausführung von kp wem brauche ich nicht umbedingt)

Als Alternative überlege ich auch einfach nur eine einzelne große Platte zu holen und die zwei alten im Raid 0 ( noch keine Ahnung wie das geht, Tipps sind gerne gesehen )laufen zu lassen um die Lesegeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen.

Edit

Edit: Ich würde einen Retailkit auf jeden Fall bevorzugen, die Platten werden ja bei Amazon teils richtig grottig verpackt wenn man die 'Bulk' Versionen kauft...Edit: Ich würde einen Retailkit auf jeden Fall bevorzugen, die Platten werden ja bei Amazon teils richtig grottig verpackt wenn man die 'Bulk' Versionen kauft...

Smartwerte meiner Platten:
picload.org | grafik.png
picload.org | grafik.png
picload.org | grafik.png

MfG ~Andreas


----------



## Edgecution (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Ich habe mir nun die IronWolf 8 TB geholt und auch am Wochenende eingebaut. Werde sie aber wohl wieder ausbauen ^^

Ist mir einfach zu laut und kein Upgrade von meiner alten Platte...

Habe das 340S Elite von NZXT und sitze neben dem Tower am Schreibtisch, der auf halber höhe auf einem Tisch daneben steht. Habe auch mal eine Messung gemacht. Also mit Festplatte auf 20 cm Abstand kommt das Gehäuse auf ~30db und ohne Festplatte auf 18db.
Von daher werde  ich die wohl wieder zurück schicken und eine andere nehmen.  Habe mir auch noch ein Tool runtergeladen, womit ich die Festplatte bequem abstellen kann, wenn ich sie nicht brauche.

Nur welche Festplatte ist die Frage... wieder mal. Diesmal wohl die Red 8 TB oder 2x Red  3 TB. Wurde in den Bewertungen für sehr leise befunden. Habe eh ein Problem mit dem Einbau in dem Gehäuse, da ich nur eine Seite verschrauben kann.


----------



## fotoman (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Wenn,  dann doch wohl eher nur eine Platte. Zwei Platten schaukeln sich sonst mit etwas Pech noch gegenseitig auf. Ob die das aber überlebt, wenn sie dauerhaft nur auf einer Seite festgeschraubt ist?

Dass die IronWolf laut ist, war ja nicht nur hier zu lesen, sondern auch bei jedem Sonderangebot der ext. Seagate-Platten. Aber gut, die Erfahrung muss halt jeder selber machen.

Ich habe mir, auch aus solchen Gründen, schlicht den lokal benötigten Platz in SSDs zusammen gebaut (2,25 TB genügen mir derzeit noch) und den Rest in ein NAS verlagert, dass irgendwo in der Wohnung steht.


----------



## Edgecution (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

So, habe mir nun die Western Digital WD Red 8TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bestellt. Das gute ist, sie hat auch je Seite 3 Schraublöcher. Die Ironwolf hatte nur 2 und bei meinem gehäuse kann ich auf einer Seite vom Käfig nur 1x mittig schrauben, was bei der Ironwolf dann halt nicht ging. :/

Dazu habe ich mir noch 2 Gummischeiben für die Seite bestellt. Hatte auch erst überlegt, dort wo sie am Käfig ist einfach 1,2 Lagen Panzerband rüber zu kleben. (ist ja eh versteckt). Der Kleber ist relativ dick, ich denke das könnte auch die Vibrationen ganz gut verringern.  Geht halt nur nicht mehr ab. :/

ps. Hatte mir auch einen Monitor bestellt für 550€, den muss man bei Mindfactory (über VIBU bestellt) wohl auf eigene Kosten zurück senden, was ich eine Sauerei finde. Habe nämlich ein Retourmodell mit krassem Bleeding und Lichthöfen bekommen. Daher fühle ich mich irgendwie verarscht. Habe schon überlegt einfach das Retourticket von der Festplatte zu nehmen und mit dem monitor zusammen alles zurück zu senden.


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Die WD red 8TB is leider auch nicht angenehm laut. Hab sie zum Glück nur im nas, aber daneben sitzen will ich nicht. Kein Vergleich zu den alten 4tb Platten


----------



## Edgecution (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Kaufberatung ab 5TB HDD*

Sorry nochmal. 

Habe mir also die WD Red 8 TB bestellt und auch heute bekommen, gleich eingebaut. Leider macht sie so klackernde Geräusche wie auch meine Ironwolf vorher.

Ist das normal? Also sind klackernde Geräusche heutzutage standard ich hab keine Ahnung.  Habe kein YT Video von laufenden WD Red's gefunden. :/

Also habe ich mal CristalDisk angemacht aber was ich mit dem Ergebnis anfangen soll, weiß ich auch nicht.  Kann ja eigentlich nicht kaputt sein, da ich sie gerade erst von Mindfactory erhalten habe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WD Red 8 TB. Klackerndes Geräusch???*

Laut Smart ist deine Platte neu und topfit.

Klackern tun Festplatten aus vielen Gründen, beispielsweise normale zufällige Zugriffe (das klackern ist die sprunghafte Bewegung des Schreib-/Lesekopfes) oder das aktivieren des Energiesparmodus, wenn der Schreib-/Lesekopf ggf. in die Parkposition gefahren wird, das klackt auch. Alles normal.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WD Red 8 TB. Klackerndes Geräusch???*

Oder bei Plattenselbsttests, oder wenn bei SMR-Platten Daten aus dem Cache auf die Platter geschrieben werden...


----------



## Edgecution (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WD Red 8 TB. Klackerndes Geräusch???*

Mh dann sind vielleicht größere Festplatten lauter als kleine mit weniger scheiben? 

Hier nochmal ein Link beim Hochfahren des PCs: Vocaroo | Voice message
mit geschlossenem Gehäuse und ca 50cm Abstand.

Das Problem die ist halt nie still sondern klackert alle 5 sek vor sich hin. War bei meiner alten nie so.

Habe mir erstmal eine weitere Platte bestellt da ich einfach nicht glaube, dass das normal ist, die meisten berichten von nicht wahrnehmbarer Platte... kann ich nicht glauben, ansonsten werden es wohl echt zwei 3 oder 4TB Red Platten die nochmal ne Ecke leiser sein sollen. Die Platte läuft immerhin immer wenn ich am PC bin, das muss gut überlegt sein :/


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WD Red 8 TB. Klackerndes Geräusch???*

Hast du mal geschaut nach welcher Zeit die HDD in Standby geht und ob es dann weg ist?

Du kopierst aber nix aktiv auf die Platte oä. wenn du die Geräusche hast oder?


----------



## Edgecution (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WD Red 8 TB. Klackerndes Geräusch???*

Habe 2 minuten eingestellt aber bisher war sie noch nicht im standby ^^ und wenn ich was drauf kopiere, wird das klackern auch nicht mehr oder weniger. Leider kann ich die HDD mit HotSwap auch nicht ausschalten, keine Ahnung warum dies bei der nicht geht. :/


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: WD Red 8 TB. Klackerndes Geräusch???*



Edgecution schrieb:


> Mh dann sind vielleicht größere Festplatten lauter als kleine mit weniger scheiben?


Nicht zwingend, in den meisten Fällen aber ja.


----------

